# little old plow



## agm48 (Jan 25, 2017)

Anybody know what brand of plow this may be?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hiller / Furrower???


----------



## agm48 (Jan 25, 2017)

The blades are what I have always called "middlebuster". Never seen one made like this, with the big u-bolts and solid steel cross bar.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The solid bar is for adjusting the hilling width and adding more attachments, we called them tool bars because you could mount different ground working implements and set the openings.


----------



## agm48 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for the response. I was curious as to who the manufacturer might be. I have an old J.I. Case disk harrow and a Dearborn two disk breaking plow, but I dont know who is the maker of this plow.


----------

